# I lost my Black Ice Clownfish :)



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So, I am devastated. I had the most beautiful mated pair of Black Ice clowns and had to house them somewhere else while I dealt with a restart on my tank. Unfortunately, I was away for a month and then had a problem with my return pump and something happened to the clowns and they died.

So...I need to find a spectacular pair to replace them. I really don't like the mostly white ones and really want Black Ice clowns again. Who is the go to guy for Designer Clowns? I have to see them before I buy. I am picky about my fish!

Cheers


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

i have some designers at 5 months old but not black ice
you could take a picture to andrew at dragon aquarium and see what he can do for you.
tell him i sent you.hes only there on weekends.

vic


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. I'd be interested in some pics of what you have. As long as they aren't all white, I'm open to something different.


----------



## 8888 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Fish*

Swissguard clownfish very nice.
I believe only 3 clownfish breeder in ontario.
George. Thao. and Victor (swissguard)


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Krakens Aquarium*

Matt,

Try Krakens Aquarium - they specialize in Designer Clownfish.

Good Luck, mate !

Neil
Mississauga


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Neil. I'll check them out. Cheers


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

aks72ca said:


> Matt,
> 
> Try Krakens Aquarium - they specialize in Designer Clownfish.
> 
> ...


Krakens closed down 3 months ago


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

is there any fish in your tank now


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

No. Restarting the tank from scratch.


----------

